# Has anyone ever used breeders direct.com?



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I looked at the site and wouldnt use it because they say: 
Welcome to Breeders Direct, the world’s largest network of breeders and animal lovers. We’re committed to offering our customers the highest quality, *purebred* and registered pets from around the world. 
But if you look at the list there is alot of hybrid breeds listed that are not purebred. They are two different breeds bred to make lots of money in my opinion. And they hybrid breeds cannot be registered with the AKC or CKC (canadian). There is alot of different agencies now that can do registrations but they are not worth the paper they are written on. 
I would go thru the Golden Retriever Club of America in your area. They have a puppy referral section. If you have found a breeder that you feel comfortable with and they have done all the clearances then I would stick with them.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

http://www.snowypaw.com/

The Maine one from BD depressed me.


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

My wife's aunt and uncle just got a Rott off of that site. They are treating it for worms right now. I believe the pup is 10 weeks, and I think they've had it for a week. 

They had another pup right before this, not sure if they got it off the same site or not, but it died from parvo 4 days after they got it.


----------



## dogslife4me (Mar 6, 2009)

My Sister bought her goldendoodle off of breedersdirect.com cause she really loves our golden but suffers from bad alergies. She's had been told that the goldendoodle's hair would be is softer like a poodle's (and it is). Of course it didn't come with papers golden doodles are not yet recognized on the AKC. but if you are looking for a companion and not showing the dogs what's wrong with a mixed breed? Does that make breeders direct any less reputable because they have all kinds of dogs? Although I am a strong supporter of Goldens (we love our 7 year old Ozzy) I think my sister's dog is kind of cute and she had only great things to say about breeders direct.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

You don't need to go to a "breeder" to get a mixed breed dog. Go to any humane society or animal control facility; there are millions of mixed breed dogs literally being put to death every year because no one wants them. We don't need "breeders" producing even more mixed breed dogs. And yes, I have had mixed breed dogs (as well as adopted purebreds) for more than 30 years.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

dogslife4me said:


> My Sister bought her goldendoodle off of breedersdirect.com cause she really loves our golden but suffers from bad alergies. She's had been told that the goldendoodle's hair would be is softer like a poodle's (and it is).


Unfortunately, this doesn't happen every time, and not even most times, since Goldendoodles aren't a breed, so you don't really know what coat characteristics you'll get when you cross breeds. For every Goldendoodle that's sold that does have a less-shedding coats, there are others who don't, so they're hard to place and can end up in shelters or euthanized.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> http://www.snowypaw.com/
> 
> The Maine one from BD depressed me.


All I am going to say is that a couple of the breedings on the above site really, er, surprised me.


----------



## HaliaGoldens (Jul 13, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> http://www.snowypaw.com/
> 
> The Maine one from BD depressed me.


I'm looking through the BD site (and find the whole concept of puppy brokers depressing), but I was wondering how you can see who the breeders are. Is that Snowy Paw site listed somewhere on the Breeders Direct site?


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> http://www.snowypaw.com/
> 
> The Maine one from BD depressed me.


I've gone back and forth about whether or not to post on this thread. I have to say I've met Rushell multiple times and have met her dogs, she's a very nice woman and her heart is in the right place. I was not aware she was listed on Breeders Direct as I've never looked there, but I will mention that to her as personally I wouldn't buy a puppy from any of those "broker" sites! :nono:
We all start somewhere, she loves her dogs, does her clearances, and is willing and learning. I remember what it was like when I started, and I'll never forget the people that were willing to help and educate me, verses the people who just blew me off.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

If someone is a decent breeder and selling through that site...don't know why its a good thing to intimidate that breeder off so that a bad one fills the gap. I'm sure the broker does alot of business especially with the "lifetime guarentee". Why don't we want good breeders to sell pups there?

I mean one minute we are talking about all the sick puppies that can come from a site like that and the next we are talking about convincing a good-hearted breeder with potential to stop utilizing it.


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

I bet with most of these dogs on that site they come from a puppymill(YUCK). Don't buy a dog from a site like that. One can check out Breeder Websites but differenciate what is a good Breeder or a PuppyMiller.
I don't think that some sites should be advertised and that is one of them.
Al the best,


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Lucky's mom said:


> If someone is a decent breeder and selling through that site...don't know why its a good thing to intimidate that breeder off so that a bad one fills the gap. I'm sure the broker does alot of business especially with the "lifetime guarentee". Why don't we want good breeders to sell pups there?
> 
> I mean one minute we are talking about all the sick puppies that can come from a site like that and the next we are talking about convincing a good-hearted breeder with potential to stop utilizing it.


The problem with sites like that is people are able to just "Click to buy" - put in a credit card number and get a puppy! Anyone can buy that dog and do anything with it.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Reminds me of the old days when Sears used to sell puppies through its catalog. So we've gone from selling living creatures through a catalog to selling them via Internet. Great progress.


----------



## Rushell (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi, I would just like to clear up that I have never sold a puppy to this breeders direct, and would never hand over one of my puppies to someone I had never even met. I have no idea where this came from. I have never shipped a puppy. And as for my breedings, I really am trying. Any advice from you expeirienced breeders is always welcomed, although I would appreciate it if you did so privately. I am always willing to learn!

Thanks, Rushell


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

SunGold said:


> The problem with sites like that is people are able to just "Click to buy" - put in a credit card number and get a puppy! Anyone can buy that dog and do anything with it.


That is true, however its true for any byb or petstore...which is where most people get their puppies from. ANd the price....my gosh...I don't think a labratory is going to buy a $2000 puppy with a guarentee.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Lucky's mom said:


> That is true, however its true for any byb or petstore...which is where most people get their puppies from. ANd the price....my gosh...I don't think a labratory is going to buy a $2000 puppy with a guarentee.


I'm shocked that anyone would buy a puppy from a site like that for that kind of money!! :doh: I couldn't imagine picking out my new best friend from a photo online and not meeting the parents, etc!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

SunGold said:


> I'm shocked that anyone would buy a puppy from a site like that for that kind of money!! :doh: I couldn't imagine picking out my new best friend from a photo online and not meeting the parents, etc!


Oh yeah...I'm with you. It seems naive to payout that much money with nothing to see except a simple photo. And a lifetime guarentee from a site on the internet seems kinda meaningless.


This whole thing is doubly interesting because recently I learned that my step-son who I knew was going to breed his lab....was planning on selling the pups to a broker. I wasn't happy about that....

My step-son spent ALOT of money to train his girl professionally, hunts with her and she has earned....points, championships? I'm not sure exactly what they earn, but she does well. He still needs to get her health certifications and absolutely won't breed her until she has the health tests and passes. She just turned two and it will happen soon unless he's too caught up with his new baby boy and loses interest.

When I asked him about how he was going to make sure his pups had homes, he said his vet takes care of all that. The vet handles the birthing and sells the pups to a broker. My son was thinking he would get $600 per pup. I was confused when my son informed me of this....because why would a broker care about whether the pups had champion parents? But I see on that site that some pups are detailed with "champion" lineage. So its making some sense now....

Here is something to think about too.....my son's lab maybe a champion in the field. But she is NOT to standard. She is wayyyyy smaller then the standard. Someone on the internet may see 'champion" but not realize that the parent may have a classic flaw. In field events they don't measure a dog by its size and how tuned to the breed standard the dog is.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Lucky's mom said:


> If someone is a decent breeder and selling through that site...don't know why its a good thing to intimidate that breeder off so that a bad one fills the gap. I'm sure the broker does alot of business especially with the "lifetime guarentee". Why don't we want good breeders to sell pups there?
> 
> I mean one minute we are talking about all the sick puppies that can come from a site like that and the next we are talking about convincing a good-hearted breeder with potential to stop utilizing it.



Here's where I see the issue with it... may not be the same issue SunGold has, as I can only speak for myself. Here we have a site that is predominantly advertising irresponsible "breeders" (think mills, BYBs, etc). Now it turns out that someone SunGold happens to know appears to be associated with the site. She knows that this person is trying to do things the right way and feels she can offer guidance on a better way to find the pups homes, through the screening of potential owners. She also has the opportunity to help this breeder save her public reputation by not being affiliated with a site that promotes irresponsible breedeing. And actually, as it seems to have turned out, she was able to inform said breeder that she has been associated with this site without her knowledge. In my book, they are all good reasons to speak with her about it.

I can think of another good reason. Let's say someone were to buy through this website and happened to get a Snowy Paw golden (all theoretical because as she has said she doesn't sell through that site). I am not at all familiar with the kennel, but let's assume they are doing clearances, researching pedigrees, and trying very hard to enter the world of reputable breeding. So the buyer gets a wonderful, healthy pup and tells everyone who asks about the wonderful dog they got through that site. As a small kennel, I would imagine Snowy Paws only has one or maybe two litters available in a given year. Chances are the people who receive this glowing recommendation will end up supporting a mill that always has an abundance of pups ready to go. And that would be a shame. 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Lucky's mom said:


> Oh yeah...I'm with you. It seems naive to payout that much money with nothing to see except a simple photo. And a lifetime guarentee from a site on the internet seems kinda meaningless.
> 
> 
> This whole thing is doubly interesting because recently I learned that my step-son who I knew was going to breed his lab....was planning on selling the pups to a broker. I wasn't happy about that....
> ...


Yikes! That vet sounds just terrible! I hope your step-son changes his mind!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

There's nothing wrong with a mixed breed, however there are thousands of them waiting in shelters and rescue for a home. 

Most reputable breeders show their dogs, and are active in the breed club as well as rescue. And, to PROPERLY raise a litter is a full time job - so having multiple breeds and lots of litters per year means that it's very likely those things are not being done. 

As for 'just a pet' - does that mean it's less important that the dog is healthy, has a good temperment and is somewhat close to the breed standard? If someone is going to spend the money they should get a quality dog AND a breeder who is willing to help and support them for that dog's lifetime.

The problem with selling dogs this way is there is no way to screen buyers. Goldens are not for everyone - so what happens when someone who can't stand dog hair, has allergies to dogs and works long hours decides to get a pup? Reputable breeders won't sell to them (because they screen their potential homes to make sure it's a good match), so they go online. Then the dog ends up in rescue... I've had people tell me they'd like to get a golden because their last one chased cars and they ran it over, and they're hoping it doesn't happen again but don't plan to train their puppy or build a dog run. 

And the 'lifetime guarentee' they have.... if you read it it more or less only comes into play if the puppy they sell you DIES. If it has major health issues and costs an arm and a leg in vet bills, suffers in pain due to bad breeding, that's not covered. And you don't get your money back, you get 50% of the price of the puppy in a credit to be used within 90 days. Oh and there's lots of 'loopholes' in the guarentee too, if you read it all.

Lana


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

SunGold said:


> I've gone back and forth about whether or not to post on this thread. I have to say I've met Rushell multiple times and have met her dogs, she's a very nice woman and her heart is in the right place. I was not aware she was listed on Breeders Direct as I've never looked there, but I will mention that to her as personally I wouldn't buy a puppy from any of those "broker" sites! :nono:We all start somewhere, she loves her dogs, does her clearances, and is willing and learning. I remember what it was like when I started, and I'll never forget the people that were willing to help and educate me, verses the people who just blew me off.


I think Snowypaw is very lucky to be mentored by Kara. Rushell, are you in Pine Tree Golden Retriever Club of Maine or Yankee Golden Retriever Club? It would be nice to meet you out and about.

I agree with all Kara wrote about not buying a pup sight unseen with the click of a credit card button. Sometimes puppy buyers don't know any better, but what makes me sad is if breeders let their puppies go that way,without screening the people adopting them into new families/situations. Also, it is reality that people need to advertise their dogs I guess, but I do get depressed seeing how much like commodities puppies are in even nonbroker sites rather than like living beings. I know it is unrealistic not to have commericial sites though.

It is a new world, and I am slow to make up my mind about technology. For example, Snowypaws seems to have a Hoobly puppy ad, and now Hoobly has a corresponding Facebook classified puppy page. For excellent, careful breeders, mayber it IS a good way to get your kennel name out there. For puppy mills, it might be an easy way to take advantage. Does the GRCA have any ethics guidelines about appropriate venues/ ways to advertise??? I doubt it but I don't know. I really don't know what to think, except that the bottom line is I hope every single pup listed on Facebook, Myspace, and internet sites with 300 ads for kennels has a carefully screened,loving family!
http://www.hoobly.com/0/0/757256.html
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Hoobly/66918837081?v=wall&viewas=8704230
I am uncertain & confused about the computer age as far as puppy-selling goes.



> Hi, I would just like to clear up that I have never sold a puppy to this breeders direct, and would never hand over one of my puppies to someone I had never even met


That's terrible that someone else linked Snowypaw's site to the broker database last August without her permission, and she has never even used it. I searched for the site given buy the OP back when it was first posted, and none of Kara's dogs were listed.


----------



## Rushell (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi, I'm not sure what "Hoobly" is. I just pay for a regular website through yahoo....thank you to those of you that sent me welcoming messages, I have not posted enough to be able to respond to them it seems!


----------



## Samantha (Mar 12, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> http://www.snowypaw.com/
> 
> The Maine one from BD depressed me.


I have debated whether or not I should respond to this post for a few days. I have decided that I really wanted to do so.

We have decided to purchase a puppy from Snowy Paw. On Sunday, we made our pick and she will be coming home at the end of the month.

I adore this breeder. She may be new, compared to some people on here, but she is extremely sincere and truly loves this breed.. She responds quickly to any questions and if she doesn't know an answer she works to get it and get it fast. The "Dream" litter are precious dogs and it is evident they are loved by Rushell.

I grew up a German Shepherd person, but with young children what I am looking for in a dog has changed somewhat.. After visiting this breeder, I fell in love with the Goldens.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It sounds like Snowypaw is doing well. I am cheered if zero Maine breeders are listed on any commercial puppy site, and depressed whenever I see one. Rushell said she did not advertise on that site herself, and I believe her. Probably whoever ran it before it was all revamped linked. . . Nothing personal to Snowypaws.


----------



## Rushell (Nov 13, 2008)

Samantha said:


> I have debated whether or not I should respond to this post for a few days. I have decided that I really wanted to do so.
> 
> We have decided to purchase a puppy from Snowy Paw. On Sunday, we made our pick and she will be coming home at the end of the month.
> 
> ...


Awww....we adore you too


----------



## Stefani Romer (Oct 15, 2021)

Blackie6 said:


> I have already placed a deposit on a Golden puppy here in NJ, but while looking on the computer I stumbled across that site. Are they reputable?


They are great I purchased my little black Pomerian from them in 2011.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

This is a very old thread. I can't imagine anytime, but especially now in this current COVID puppy shortage, that any reputable breeders would list litters on an online brokerage type site.


----------



## Bald eagle (11 mo ago)

Blackie6 said:


> I have already placed a deposit on a Golden puppy here in NJ, but while looking on the computer I stumbled across that site. Are they reputable?


I purchased a female Siberian Husky, through Breeders Direct over 14 years ago snd wondered if they were still around. They lived up to all guarantees, of her certified good health. Very soon after she arrived in New Jersey, from Kansas City area, my vet diagnosed her with hereditary entropion. This required surgery to correct a flaw in the eyelid. Breeders direct recovered and sent me the funds to cover the cost of the surgery, which was paid by the breeder! Never had any further problem with her eye. She turned 14 on Dec. 17, 2021, which is a very good lifespan for a Husky. One of her male offspring, recently passed at 11years, 8 months old, due to a condition by which 20% of huskies and German Shepards older than 10 years die from. This is where an undetected tumor on the spleen causes the spleen to rupture, and the animal succumbs by bleeding out internally! As far as Breeders direct goes, my one experience has gone very well as you can tell! My female produced 9 incredibly heathy pups, in 2 litters, each litter without a runt! I’d use them again!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Bald eagle said:


> I purchased a female Siberian Husky, through Breeders Direct.....
> 
> my vet diagnosed her with hereditary entropion. This required surgery to correct a flaw in the eyelid....
> 
> My female produced 9 incredibly heathy pups, in 2 litters, each litter without a runt! I’d use them again!


🥴 🥴 🥴 🥴 🥴


----------



## Alexia golden sun (Oct 11, 2021)

SunGold said:


> I've gone back and forth about whether or not to post on this thread. I have to say I've met Rushell multiple times and have met her dogs, she's a very nice woman and her heart is in the right place. I was not aware she was listed on Breeders Direct as I've never looked there, but I will mention that to her as personally I wouldn't buy a puppy from any of those "broker" sites! :nono:
> We all start somewhere, she loves her dogs, does her clearances, and is willing and learning. I remember what it was like when I started, and I'll never forget the people that were willing to help and educate me, verses the people who just blew me off.


I’ve met that breeder myself with my sister-in-law as well and she’s nothing but crooked honestly. What I’ve read about her online matches her demeanor that matched up with her when I met her prior to seeing what was online about her. It was not cool that she was trying to pull a fast one on my sister in-law and trying to scam money out of her as well too.


----------

